# NC State Fair



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

NC State Fair is this weekend
Going to be a competitive show for Nigerians

Buttin Heads Paper Clip and Panache are both in the show
But hey
To be the best you have to beat the rest right !

My daughter Rache finished 5th in showmanship out of 16

Will let you know how we do


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

Our 4 year old Clara Belle was Grand Champion and Best Udder in Youth show
Show secretary said that because of the number of animals it was an unrestricted leg
So this is her 2nd


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Congrats!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

That's wonderful! Congrats!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

A little more info
Our doe Little Tots Estate Zamia was first place aged doe and Little Tots Estate Rosemarinus was second
One Fine Acre Clara Belle was first place 4-5 yo and Grand Champion
Clara Belle was best udder and Zamia was third
Zamia is Clara Belles dam
There were 52 milkers and 56 Jrs
Huge for a youth show that's why it's an unrestricted leg
And here was another cool thing
For our fairs youth show they don't do dairy herd by breed
All breeds compete against each other and the winner will also get premier youth exhibitor
The judge said the competition was between our Nigerians
The Sannens from Spinning Spider
And the Nubians from J and M Hideaway
The Sannens won but it was very flattering to have been mentioned as being a contender


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats.


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

We had our most successful NC State Fair ever. It's probably our most successful show ever given the level of competition. There were 82 Sr. Doe milkers.

Clara Belle followed up her Grand Championship in the Youth Show by winning the Grand Championship in the Open show as well. Same doe was Reserve Grand in both shows as well.

Judge said she had an "electrifying" presence in the ring. She is now our 3rd finished grand champion and the first with our herd name.

But, she wasn't quite good enough that day to beat her mom Zamia. Zamia won the Champion Challenge to take Best of Breed. There 12 or so finished champions entered. This is Zamia's 8thj or 9th BOB I'll have to look.

We also had the 2nd place Dairy Herd. I don't have the program but there were 16 or 17 entries.

And when I thought the day couldn't get any better we won the Premier Exhibitor award for Nigerians. 

It was a really great weekend.


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

Got these pics of Clara Belle and Zamia's udders before we milked them out after the open show.
Clara Belle milked out 5 1/2 cups and Zamia milked out 7 cups.


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

A friend sent us these picture that she took.
First Pic is Clarabelle in the show ring
Second pic is the champion line up. Clarabelle is first place 4-5 year old doe
We also had the 2nd Place aged doe.
The first place aged doe is Buttin Heads Paper Clip. She was the Grand Champion at the 2012 ADGA National Show, and was the 2nd placed Aged Doe at ADGA national this year.
The 3rd Picture is the line up from the Champion Challenge. Zamia is first and Clarabellle 3rd. 2nd place was Gypsy Moon Tigressa.


----------

